# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Comienzan las movilizaciones

## sergi1907

Noticia del Diari de Tarragona.

﻿Multitudinaria manifestación en Barcelona para evitar la desaparición del Delta de l'Ebre
La Plataforma en Defensa de l'Ebre ha pedido a las instituciones europeas que insten al gobierno español a cumplir con las directivas ambientales sobre agua y fije los caudalesecológicos de los ríos 

﻿En el caso del tramo final del Ebro, la Comisión para la Sostenibilidad del río considera que el caudal tendría que ser como mínimo de 170 m³ para segundo, pero el gobierno español lo sitúa actualmente en 80 m³ para segundo. La marcha ha servido también para hacer visible otras reivindicaciones del territorio, como el rechazo al cementerio nuclear en Ascó o la gestión que se hace del río Segre, entre otros.


La manifestación en contra del Trasvase del río Ebro, organizada por diversas entidades de las Tierras del Ebro y entidades ecologistas procedentes de todo el español, ha reunido a 1.800 personas, según la Guardia Urbana. Una cifra que aceptan los organizadores porque afirman que han cumplido sus expectativas con la participación de la sociedad y sin un papel destacado de los políticos. La manifestación ha transcurrido con tranquilidad durante dos horas, entre la plaza Urquinaona y la avenida de la Catedral, pasando por la Vía Laietana. Los manifestantes han hecho el recorrido a marcha lenta hasta llegar a la entrada de la catedral de Barcelona, donde la periodista Pilar Sampietro ha leído el manifiesto que han consensuado todas las entidades convocantes.

El manifiesto reclama un nuevo modelo agroalimentario, que se replantee el plan urbanístico de Barcelona y una gestión pública del agua porque, según los organizadores, 'el 70% del agua la gestionan multinacionales privadas'. El manifiesto también pide que se vele por la calidad del agua y que se cumpla la normativa marco europea.

Joan Antoni Panisello, portavoz de la Plataforma en defensa del Ebro (PDE), afirma que como la parte final del Ebro 'no tiene asignado ningún caudal ecológico' se cubren las necesidades del Delta, y lamenta que, en cambio 'sí que se plantean regadíos que son trasvases encubiertos'. El peligro por una posible desaparición de los recursos hídricos está también latente en los ríos Ter o Segre, en Cataluña, y en muchos otros ríos del estado español. Panisello denuncia que el gobierno español está más dispuesto a pagar la sanción correspondiente de las instituciones europeas, que corregir su política de gestión racional del agua y del territorio.

Este razonamiento lo comparte el eurodiputado de Esquerra, Oriol Junqueras, quien ha afirmado en el ACN que las instituciones europeas 'se están portando bien' con la directiva marco del agua, que obliga a fijar un caudal ecológico mínimo en los ríos mediterráneos. Una medida que no aplica, según Junqueras, el estado español y, cuando lo hace, es 'tarde y mal'. 'Un ejemplo es el tema de la depuración del agua', ha mencionado Junqueras.

En total, han participado 110 entidades ecologistas procedentes de todo el estado español como Aragón o Madrid y de toda Cataluña, desde las Tierras del Ebro hasta el Segre, acompañados de la coordinadora anticementerio nuclear de Cataluña, entre otros. Por este motivo, a la manifestación se han sentido proclamas en contra de embalses en diferentes lugares de España. Las entidades organizadoras denuncian que el Gobierno de la Generalitat no quiere no hacer las obras del trasvase del Ebro y otras obras que afectan los ríos de Cataluña para necesidades vitales, sino 'por intereses económicos'. Por este motivo, piden en la Unión Europea que determine el caudal ecológico del río Ebro y advierten que seguirán manifestándose mientras se planteen obras como ésta, y que, si es necesario, la demanda por incumplimiento de la normativa europea llegará al tribunal de Estrasburgo.

La manifestación ha sido una buena oportunidad para mostrar otras problemáticas que sufren las Tierras del Ebro. Así lo ha confirmado Sergi Saladié, de la Coordinadora anticementerio nuclear. 'Históricamente, las Tierras del Ebro han sido 'marginadas' ha dicho Saladié, haciendo referencia a la distancia con 'la Cataluña oficial'. 'Ya empezamos a estar un poco hartos de todo eso', ha constatado. El portavoz de la coordinadora anticementerio nuclear también considera que en las Tierras del Ebro 'cuando salimos de un problema siempre entramos en otro' y ha puesto como ejemplo el 'agravio' que supondría la instalación en Ascó de un almacén de residuos nucleares.
Os dejo el enlace de la noticia, pero da bastantes problemas :Confused: 
http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre...ar/desaparicio

Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Se ha dejado que la politica gobierne sobre los trasvases y planes hidrograficos, demasiado. Eso cuando no se ha usado por partidos en beneficio propio (votos)

Bueno, 1800 personas, algo es algo; me temo que no los escucharan

----------

